# Reverse Light Hide-Aways



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I have amber led hid aways mounted in the reverse lights of my super duty, the problem is whenever those reverse lights come on they pretty well wash out the strobes. Is there any way to wire in a relay that would not allow the stock reverse lights to turn on when the strobes are on? any knowledge or direction is much appreciated.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just pull the bulbs and mount some lights under the bumper.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Ive thought of just pulling the bulbs, but i just like the idea of everything working properly. Lighting is not an issue for me, I have two twin 55 watt bulb hellas mounted into my rear bumper already.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know I am kind anal that way as well but I aslo would like to be seen as well.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I would think you could put a switch in to act as a cut off to the reverse light that you control yourself.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Im sure there is a way..have to think about it though but right off my head you can install a resistor in the back up lamp wiring in line to reduce the light output of the bulb. You want to have that light on since it will tell the idiots out there you are reversing. I can see where if someone hits you they will notice that and you will bear the blame. No real law on how bright it has to be that I know of. Im sure if you dig deep enough there is one but no cop is gonna know that.

Id start experimenting with resistors or a lower watt bulb if you can find one. Honestly if you just get a cheap LED bulb and stick in there it will be less bright than the halogen. Im talking ebay standard cheap LED...not the multi towered ones but a wedge type. PM me if you want and Ill find you something.


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

I had that issue before, I just got a brighter strobe and tossed the 30 dollar strobes out.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

What you could do is tap into the power for the reverse light at the fuse box and add a switch somewhere in your truck so you can turn them off when you have your haws on. Now if you have your bigger flood lights for plowing wired so they will come on when the factory ones come on that wont work. Just a thought. I know theres a way to do it, but I am out of brain juice right now.


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

Why go to so much work to make your vehicle non-compliant with State and Federal regulations?

There are a variety of surface-mount LEDs and auxiliary work lights that can be added to your vehicle without compromising FMVSS108 requirements.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yes there is a VERY EASY way to do the relay...

get a 30 amp relay.....normally with no power to the 85 the reverse feed will flow through the relay from 30 to 87A.....but when you power up it will break the circuit and send that power to the 87 pin not the stock reverse bulbs.

GREC O FACE is better at this.....if anyone wants to dbl chk my work or PM him i am sure he knows

PIN 30.............reverse signal in
PIN 87a..............reverse signal out
PIN 87.............this will get reverse power when reverse is on....use to trigger AUX reverse lights if need
PIN 86 .................ground
PIN 85.................switched power from strobes turning on

IGNORE THE WIRES ON THE PICTURE....FOR REFERENCE ONLY


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

this was also covered recently in strobes and mores installation of Atomic cab lights where he used a relay to turn off the parking lights when the warnings were turned on...

perhaps Louis can chime in and verify


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but i just got around to doing this to my truck. I have it all wired up just as stated to a relay. problem is my reverse lights do not turn on when placed in reverse. The reverse lights turn on when the strobes are switched on though. Any suggestions?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

pwrstroke6john;1288548 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but i just got around to doing this to my truck. I have it all wired up just as stated to a relay. problem is my reverse lights do not turn on when placed in reverse. The reverse lights turn on when the strobes are switched on though. Any suggestions?


You have your wires switched. I'm betting you have your reverse lights on 87 instead of 87a, or strobes input on 30 instead of across the coil.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

exactly....swap the wires on 87a and 87


----------

